# Roubaix riders, I need your advices.



## EhoZ (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi. I bought roubaix sl2 9months ago.

I feel silky, smooth everytime with roubaix. It's great !!
last week, I got a bike fitting service.

my fitting manager recommended 1cm upper saddle. but i couldn't do it. because my S-WORKS pave seat post(it's bundled with my frame) is only 30cm long and its minimum insertion line prevents my upper saddle. TT...

I want to get long seatpost equipped ZERTZ, but it's no way in korea. 
so I have to choose 2 way. one is other product(No Zertz seatpost), another way is trying to get long-sized ZERTZ seatpost by other region. but it will cost high...

Roubaix riders!! does your roubaix is with ZERTZ seat post?? 
if you use NO-ZERTZ seat post. how it feel?? tell me plz..


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i use a scandium KCNC tri pro lite seat post, its excellent one of the lightest around and it feels no different to me to the zertz post that i had before


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice Bike!

If that one cm is really important to you, try another brand of seat post. I think the zertz inserts in the frame and fork are the ones that are more effective so the difference will be quite small if you replace the seat post..


----------



## EhoZ (Oct 31, 2010)

*thx*



darkest_fugue said:


> i use a scandium KCNC tri pro lite seat post, its excellent one of the lightest around and it feels no different to me to the zertz post that i had before


Are you saying ZERTZ of seatpost doesn't works well??
Oh goods what made from scandium are rare in my country ..


----------



## EhoZ (Oct 31, 2010)

Special Eyes said:


> Nice Bike!
> 
> If that one cm is really important to you, try another brand of seat post. I think the zertz inserts in the frame and fork are the ones that are more effective so the difference will be quite small if you replace the seat post..



yes that one cm is veeeery important to me. my fit manager took most of my knee pain away. now only that one cm & Q-factor are left !!

I am looking other goods~ but, nothing looks good -.-..or very expensive


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If I'm following you correctly, you need 1 cm more saddle height, which will expose your minimum insertion mark by about that much.

If that's the case and you're a lighter rider, I'd just raise the post. Chances are excellent that you'll never have a problem doing so. At most, Specialized wouldn't warranty it in the event of a failure (highly unlikely, IMO).


----------



## EhoZ (Oct 31, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> If I'm following you correctly, you need 1 cm more saddle height, which will expose your minimum insertion mark by about that much.
> 
> If that's the case and you're a lighter rider, I'd just raise the post. Chances are excellent that you'll never have a problem doing so. At most, Specialized wouldn't warranty it in the event of a failure (highly unlikely, IMO).


Yes that's not bad. I' m 130lbs. But, I'm too cowerd to go that way.

so, I'll make my ZERTZ seatpost longer!! I contacted one Carbon tunning company. 
and they gave me a positive answer that they can insert other carbon tube and glue it.

I'll get their tech and upload photo at next week. thank you great guys~!!


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

EhoZ said:


> Yes that's not bad. I' m 130lbs. But, I'm too cowerd to go that way.
> 
> so, I'll make my ZERTZ seatpost longer!! I contacted one Carbon tunning company.
> and they gave me a positive answer that they can insert other carbon tube and glue it.
> ...



I wouldnt start cutting and remaking a carbon seat tube- just buy a longer aluminium one as others have said


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

carrock said:


> I wouldnt start cutting and remaking a carbon seat tube- just buy a longer aluminium one as others have said


I think you would do this without cutting. You bond an inner carbon sleeve inside the existing seat-post with some overlap and protruding down, and then bond an outer carbon tube to that extending the overall length. Not ideal, but pretty good if done well, and better than under-inserting the original seat-post.

Another idea - go back to the original LBS where you bought the bike and try to swap the seat-post for a longer one from another bike (bigger bikes should have longer posts). Maybe you can argue that they sized you to a bike that was too small in the first place?

If you were to buy a new one, a friend of mine recommends the Ritchey WCS carbon post. I think the Zertz insert is a cosmetic feature.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

At 130 pounds your probably OK to raise the post another cm.


----------



## gyllborgm (Aug 12, 2008)

I wouldn't take the risk with a carbon post being inserted above the minimum line. Not worth it go for an alu post and call it a day.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

As long as the seatpost extends past the top tube when inserted...you should be ok.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

AvantDale said:


> As long as the seatpost extends past the top tube when inserted...you should be ok.


I agree, this is from the Specialized website:

The base of the seatpost should extend far enough into the seat tube to extend below the underside of the top tube.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> I think you would do this without cutting. You bond an inner carbon sleeve inside the existing seat-post with some overlap and protruding down, and then bond an outer carbon tube to that extending the overall length. Not ideal, but pretty good if done well, and *better than under-inserting the original seat-post*.


Arguable, IMHO. You'll have a CF sleeve bonded to two pieces of CF, clamping the 'lower' CF section ~1cm below where the two outer CF tubes meet, so (again, IMO) there's more chance (and points of) failure. 

Considering that the Spec seat posts have a weight limit of ~225 lbs., the OP weighs 130 lbs. and it's 1cm, I see almost no chance of that post failing.



ukbloke said:


> Another idea - go back to the original LBS where you bought the bike and try to swap the seat-post for a longer one from another bike (bigger bikes should have longer posts). Maybe you can argue that they sized you to a bike that was too small in the first place?
> 
> If you were to buy a new one, a friend of mine recommends the Ritchey WCS carbon post. I think the Zertz insert is a cosmetic feature.


Objectively speaking, both suggestions are probably the OP's best option.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I replace all my stock Specalized carbon posts with a Thomson Elite and I notice no difference what so ever...

I replace the posts because I prefer the Thomson seat clamping mechanism...

The bonus is I can sell the stock post on ebay and it basically pays for the new Thomson post


----------

